# so i am buying a van



## prepperman (Nov 12, 2015)

1987 GMC vandura 2500 with 88000 original miles on it. All it needs is a couple new tires, a battery, and a tune up. I'm going to be paying $600 for it! Even have a machanic friend helping me mod it. I can't wait! I'll be hitting the road in July. Going to hit up every national park in the lower 48. Winter in slab city. If I like it I'll make slab city my west coast base camp. Oh and if anyone needs a ride from Dayton Ohio or nearby in July let me know. I'll be traveling with my cat.


----------



## Tude (Nov 12, 2015)

Sounds like you'll be having a great time! fun to plan that too!


----------



## Fatboy (Nov 12, 2015)

Sounds like a good deal. Vans are so much fun!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 12, 2015)

damn, i wish i could find a deal like that...


----------



## outlawloose (Nov 12, 2015)

Make sure you have your mate look over it thoroughly before you hand over the cash. I just bought a van last Wednesday in Texas for $800 with big plans to mod it and live/work outta it... until last night when the engine exploded on me driving thru Knoxville! Haha boo-urns!


----------



## angerisagift (Nov 12, 2015)

prepperman said:


> 1987 GMC vandura 2500 with 88000 original miles on it. All it needs is a couple new tires, a battery, and a tune up. I'm going to be paying $600 for it! Even have a machanic friend helping me mod it. I can't wait! I'll be hitting the road in July. Going to hit up every national park in the lower 48. Winter in slab city. If I like it I'll make slab city my west coast base camp. Oh and if anyone needs a ride from Dayton Ohio or nearby in July let me know. I'll be traveling with my cat.


GL have a blast


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 13, 2015)

like @outlawloose said, ide have yer mechanic buddy take a real good look at it before you hand over the cash, a deal that good smells fishy to me. a friend of mine had a real sweet truck that she got at a good deal and surprise surprise the damn thing literally exploded just days after buying it.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Nov 13, 2015)

Damn... that's one smoker !!


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Nov 13, 2015)

My old C-10 truck [1979] used to do that without warning.... I'd be cruising along, then suddenly I'd be smoking out all 3 lanes of traffic - serious smoke - and to this day I have no idea what was wrong.
Still have that truck too, she's in my front yard - hasn't moved in over ten years now....... good home for the field mice 

Seriously though - back to the original post here - I'm not saying those kinds of deals don't exist, just make sure you have her looked over real good before taking her on a long ride.

Every time I've bought something now that's used - I simply state "look man, I really want this ride, I'm not quibbling about the price but please be up front with me - what kind of maintance is coming due, has been done, and should be done - as I don't like surprises" and it just makes things easier for everyone - assuming the seller is honest.

That is one nice looking van though - if the body is real clean and straight, and fairly rust free - she's worth it even if she needs mechanical work.


----------



## dprogram (Nov 13, 2015)

Good luck man! I love my van!


----------



## etpyh (Nov 14, 2015)

I'd love to get one of those vanduras/g20s one day, but there fucking expensive in europe.


----------



## FrankieC (Nov 14, 2015)

Older passenger and conversion vans can be had for great prices if you look around enough. You really get the most bang for your buck utilitarian-wise as vans do not hold value well. I definitely would recommend a short wheelbase straight six or v8 powered van over a Volkswagen Vanagon or similar van. You get a much sturdier van with more space, similar gas mileage, and readily available parts.

If that van checks out, I would just change the timing chain/belt and sprocket set and make sure the cooling system is in good shape; I then wouldn't hesitate to drive it any ware. This van doesn't have ridiculously low mileage, but I would be wary of older vehicles with extremely low mileage, as cars are meant to be driven atleast from time to time. It looks like a solid deal to me. I picked my van up on Craigslist for $900. Its an old dodge with a slant six and 4 speed manual transmission. It is geared low, but the overdrive helps out just enough on the highway; it will only go about 65mph on level ground but it gets 22mpg when you keep it around 55mph. The old straight six has plenty of torque and you rarely have to downshift in hilly terrain.I have only done minor motor maintenance(plugs, wires, new timing chain, rebuilt carb, changed oil) and it has been great. A new timing chain will really wake an old motor up. Make sure the suspension isn't too knackered out.


----------



## BruceN (Dec 7, 2015)

I bought a cheap van here in NZ - never thought to check for oil spots - $1500 later I had to fix the diesel pump and side transmission gasket before I could get the thing legally on the road. There were a bunch of other issues, but those were the main ones. Actually, it was a nightmare from start to finish.


----------



## Jram (Jan 2, 2016)

Sounds like a good plan, if you have never been, you will probably fall in love with the deserts, I know I did when I first saw them. Great place to hole up for the winter...


----------

